# Pick only 3 Pills



## Hooked (12/6/19)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

For me it would be:

Perfect Health
Change 3 things from the past
Unlimited money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/19)

1,4 and 9 for me. I wouldn't want to change anything from my past, the good and the bad brought me to where I am today. Super strength is really not that beneficial in practice. Super intelligence would be cool but then everybody is "dumb" around you and what's the point of that then? The dead are long gone, and have nothing to give me but memories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/19)

I don’t know about the other two but one of those I would choose without a doubt is perfect health

When we are young it’s not really something we worry about
But your health is actually the most important. 
And you only realize it when it gets compromised

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/6/19)

1. perfect health
5. super intelligence
9. unlimited money

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ShamZ (13/6/19)

1, 3, 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/6/19)

Allready have 3 and 5
So will choose only 4 If you can heal other illnesses, you can have unlimited money, and with unlimited money you can pretty much buy most of the rest

Would choose 7 also if I could talk to any deceased, few fckrs that will not rip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Allready have 3 and 5
> So will choose only 4 If you can heal other illnesses, you can have unlimited money, and with unlimited money you can pretty much buy most of the rest
> 
> Would choose 7 also if I could talk to any deceased, few fckrs that will not rip


If you had #5 it stands to reason that you would already have unlimited money.

#JustSaying


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/6/19)

Christos said:


> If you had #5 it stands to reason that you would already have unlimited money.
> 
> #JustSaying


That make no sense
Bill Gates, dropped out of university, net worth $101billion
Ainan Cawley, largest IQ in the world $13mil

#JustTeaching

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (13/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That make no sense
> Bill Gates, dropped out of university, net worth $101billion
> Ainan Cawley, largest IQ in the world $13mil
> 
> #JustTeaching


this sums it up perfectly me thinks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/6/19)

Christos said:


> this sums it up perfectly me thinks.


Agree, please read slowly(your meme) and stop trying to take me on everytime, because everytime you loose and as a last resort post a meme that you think wins the argument

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Agree, please read slowly(your meme) and stop trying to take me on everytime, because everytime you loose and as a last resort post a meme that you think wins the argument


Jokes on you if you think this is an argument 
Enjoy your day sir.


----------



## Jengz (13/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That make no sense
> Bill Gates, dropped out of university, net worth $101billion
> Ainan Cawley, largest IQ in the world $13mil
> 
> #JustTeaching


True, however intelligence is not defined by academic achievement albeit the misconception of society. It's far broader than that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/6/19)

Jengz said:


> True, however intelligence is not defined by academic achievement albeit the misconception of society. It's far broader than that.


Yes true, thats why I mentioned the man with highest recorded IQ and not most qualifications


----------



## r0ckf1re (13/6/19)

1,4,8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oSuSkIo (13/6/19)

5 - Due to super intelligence you will Have unlimited money because you can make things that the world needs to exist further thus having wealth unimaginable, you will be able to heal others illnesses because you know all the sickness and cures. And that will also give you semi perfect health.

7 - Because I’ve lost people that were very dear to me and this covers all the unfortunate future events that are inevitable. I am really not looking forward to that day if it should happen. 

8 - To change my 3 pill ideas if these ones don’t work out

I think I gave this thread too much thought

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 169130


None for me.
Last time i had to choose a pill i woke up in the Matrix

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (14/6/19)

The three things money can't buy:
1, 5, and 6.
2 = Get a gym membership,
3 = See #2 with the difference being time spent there,
4 = Become a doctor,
7 = Say what needs saying before it's too late,
8 = Will undo its own effect &
9 = No substitute for wisdom.

Regards

P.S. Glad to see there is now a pill to cure stupid. Everyone should take one, especially those that believe they do not need it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/19)

Raindance said:


> The three things money can't buy:
> 1, 5, and 6.
> 2 = Get a gym membership,
> 3 = See #2 with the difference being time spent there,
> ...


So true @Raindance , and for which there is no substitute. Health is a fragile thing that can change in a heartbeat, intelligence so that we all stop acting as if there is nothing wrong, and true love, the most fragile thing of all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

1 4 9 ..........................OH , imagine all the shxt I will cause.
[called my partner and ...exact same !]

Reactions: Like 1


----------

